# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  qgis psql vs postgres

## Jillinger

Good day.
This might be an unusual question, but QGIS has psql.exe in its bin folder, and this seems to be set in the registry, because when I run psql from command line, the one in QGIS executes, instead of the one in postgreSQL.

So to run the postgres psql.exe, I have to cd into C:\Program Files\PostgreSQL\14\bin first. I have already set this directory in the environment variables path.

Has anyone experience this situation? I would like to just run psql from the command line, rather than have to cd into PostgreSQL's bin folder every time, to run the correct executable.
Does anyone have any suggestions on how I can accomplish this? Thanks.

----------


## Jillinger

Actually, I was inaccurate about the source of psql. It was from OSGeo4W64, not QGIS.
However, I figured out I needed to set the postgreSQL bin higher up in the path, so that it is searched first, or before OSGeo4W64 bin.

----------

